# Took it to the track



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Which trim? LT or LTZ? Was that nitrous in the bottle?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This is a diesel?


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> Which trim? LT or LTZ? Was that nitrous in the bottle?


 Its the diesel. Yes, nitrous. smallest jet I have with no bottle heater.



Tomko said:


> This is a diesel?


This is the diesel section...


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

im sorry, I wrote on my timeslip for the weight, it was 3650, not 3450, my bad. 1/4 tank of fuel, trunk stuff removed,


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

We do have a lot of gassers post in here. I think the forum doesn't show up on mobile devices or something like that. Anyway, I didn't know you could safely run nitrous in a diesel. Interesting.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

IMHO it's safer on diesels than gasoline cars. Gas cars have to worry about A/F ratios, if the bottle looses pressure, if your fuel pump for the nitrous side quits etc. Diesels don't care, they need air and fuel to make power, I only spray the nitrous at WOT above 2500rpm or so.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Makes me wonder if you could also try propane enrichment.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

I wouldn't. Propane adds a bunch of timing, nitrous doesn't. Propane also burns hotter, and nitrous will actually cool with intake charge.


----------



## RascalMafia (Jan 27, 2014)

First diesel Cruze in the 15's that I know of. Nice work!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I always recommend methanol over propane with such a small shot you were just spooling the turbo faster. I am sure you are well aware I am glad to see someone actually putting up numbers for documentation, not crazy but a really good reference.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

Few questions. Do you know approx how many HP the nitro added? Also how much did the nitro kit cost?


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

The nitrous kit was for my duramax, so I already had a bottle. Bought -4AN line, put bottle in front seat, ran line into airbox intake snorkel, put the nozzle on with a .015 jet, cracked the bottle open at 2500rpm in 2nd gear after I left the line. (left at 2000rpm in 2nd gear) manually shifted at 4000rpm, ran 5th gear to 4100 at the end of the track. Looks like it added about 25 hp or so.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am looking into the EFILive tune. The base tune adds 30HP between 3200-3800 RPM. There are 3 different tunes too with it though, a 30HP, 40HP, and a 50HP. Just need to save up the $700 to pick it up.


----------



## hondarider552 (Jun 16, 2014)

Im not going to tune the car, and possible voided warrenty on a 150hp car, plus, I just cant justify spending 700$ when I already have my own V2 EFI software for my duramax.


----------

